# Pine Valley Railroad



## Televue101

This is the other side of the tunnel The lighting isn't very good though


----------



## Televue101

Here is another view of some of the layout in better lighting.


----------



## Televue101

Train Station view


----------



## Televue101




----------



## Televue101




----------



## Televue101

The Hobo's


----------



## Televue101

Yard office


----------



## Televue101

Fire Station


----------



## Big Ed

So........did my how to picture posting help you, or did you find another way?

Nice layout.:thumbsup:
Is that the actual color of your mountain or is that a camera setting?
Interesting, I like the colors in the pictures.:thumbsup:


----------



## Televue101

Your way helped a lot Thanks Ed.


----------



## Televue101

This guy is not too pleased with the hobos next door


----------



## Televue101

This is one of my favorite buildings, the Donut Shop


----------



## Televue101

big ed said:


> So........did my how to picture posting help you, or did you find another way?
> 
> Nice layout.:thumbsup:
> Is that the actual color of your mountain or is that a camera setting?
> Interesting, I like the colors in the pictures.:thumbsup:


No thats the light above the mountain making it look like that. Here is the true color of the mountain


----------



## Dave Sams

Very Nice! I like the hobo camp. I was looking at one the other day.

You have some cool accessories, where have you been?


Thanks for posting.


----------



## imatt88

I like it a lot! Very nice...:thumbsup:

I have the exact same train painting!:laugh: Small world

Cheers, Ian


----------



## Televue101

Thank You, my mom bought that train picture from Goodwill about Ten years ago and i had too reframe it.


----------



## tjcruiser

Keep an eye on Sparky near that fire hydrant, OK?!?

Great looking layut, Tel ... really fun stuff.

Hey, it looks like the fire station is animated ... truck drives out? Do tell!

TJ


----------



## Televue101

tjcruiser said:


> Keep an eye on Sparky near that fire hydrant, OK?!?
> 
> Great looking layut, Tel ... really fun stuff.
> 
> Hey, it looks like the fire station is animated ... truck drives out? Do tell!
> 
> TJ


Oh yeah the truck drives out and makes all kinds of noise. Theres a firefighter inside that slides down the pole too as the door opens up.


----------



## tjcruiser

Neat. Is that a Lionel product?


----------



## Televue101

tjcruiser said:


> Neat. Is that a Lionel product?


Thats made by M.T.H


----------



## tjcruiser

Thanks!


----------



## Televue101

*Pine Valley Railroad Pictures*

Just added some better pictures of my layout


----------



## Televue101

Looking down Main Street


----------



## Televue101

HoBo View


----------



## Televue101

McDonalds


----------



## Televue101

One of the Coach cars


----------



## Televue101

One of 3 Switch Towers


----------



## Televue101

280 coming from tunnel


----------



## Televue101

New Hillside i built


----------



## Televue101

As you can see I still have plenty of space to fill.


----------



## NYC 5344

Cool. Do you maybe have an overall picture of the layout?


----------



## tjcruiser

Tel,

Nice updated pics ... fun looking layout.

I moved the pics from a new thread you had created over to here (the original thread). In general, we try hard to keep things of a like subject consolidated to one location here on the forum. It makes for much better continuity of questions / discussions.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Tel,
> 
> Nice updated pics ... fun looking layout.
> 
> I moved the pics from a new thread you had created over to here (the original thread). In general, we try hard to keep things of a like subject consolidated to one location here on the forum. It makes for much better continuity of questions / discussions.
> 
> TJ


It makes it less confusing too.
Just keep adding all your layout pictures here.

The new mountain looks nice back there.:thumbsup:
Are you planning on trying to add some kind of road over the grass in places?


----------



## Televue101

big ed said:


> It makes it less confusing too.
> Just keep adding all your layout pictures here.
> 
> The new mountain looks nice back there.:thumbsup:
> Are you planning on trying to add some kind of road over the grass in places?


Roads are next, just trying to figure out what I want to use for roads.

I would like to find something hard but thin.


----------



## Televue101

tjcruiser said:


> Tel,
> 
> Nice updated pics ... fun looking layout.
> 
> I moved the pics from a new thread you had created over to here (the original thread). In general, we try hard to keep things of a like subject consolidated to one location here on the forum. It makes for much better continuity of questions / discussions.
> 
> TJ


Thanks TJ


----------



## Big Ed

Televue101 said:


> Roads are next, just trying to figure out what I want to use for roads.
> 
> I would like to find something hard but thin.


Roofing shingles might work for you want to see some?

Hold on.


----------



## Televue101

NYC 5344 said:


> Cool. Do you maybe have an overall picture of the layout?


No I don't have a lens wide enough for the whole picture.


----------



## Big Ed

This is HO but you can see how roofing shingles look,

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=1829&highlight=roofing+shingles


----------



## Televue101

Those look really good!, I will have to consider that option Thanks Ed


----------



## norgale

I was wondering how the roads could be applied. Will the carpet have to be removed where the roadways go? Pete


----------



## Televue101

norgale said:


> I was wondering how the roads could be applied. Will the carpet have to be removed where the roadways go? Pete


I will most likely take the carpet out when I put the roads in.


----------



## Televue101

I found some Great! Stuff for making 16 foot wide Roads ! I am very happy with the results.


----------



## Televue101




----------



## Televue101




----------



## Televue101




----------



## Televue101

I will be adding more roads and side streets with this stuff very soon.


----------



## Televue101

Here is the stuff I used, 15 feet on roll, 20.00 dollars a roll + tax.


----------



## tjcruiser

Nice roadway.

I'm on my way to your MickeyD's in just a sec ... 

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

That does look great. :thumbsup:

Are you going to add more? Like for around the gas station and Mc'ee...d?
Main street in town are you going to butt it up to the curbs?

Great ideal how did you come across that?


----------



## tjcruiser

Tel,

I see you had yet another new thread going, with a simple post/link to here.

Keep things on your layout concentrated to just one thread, OK? If you have some special build project, then a new thread for that is OK. But if it's a general update on the layout itself, keep it here ... much easier/better for everyone else to follow your progress via just one thread.

TJ


----------



## Televue101

big ed said:


> That does look great. :thumbsup:
> 
> Are you going to add more? Like for around the gas station and Mc'ee...d?
> Main street in town are you going to butt it up to the curbs?
> 
> Great ideal how did you come across that?


Found it at Lowes while I was looking for glue. Yes I need another roll of it so I can finish all of the streets.

Im going too keep the Buildings right where they are and fill in around them after all the streets are in Thanks


----------



## Televue101

tjcruiser said:


> Tel,
> 
> I see you had yet another new thread going, with a simple post/link to here.
> 
> Keep things on your layout concentrated to just one thread, OK? If you have some special build project, then a new thread for that is OK. But if it's a general update on the layout itself, keep it here ... much easier/better for everyone else to follow your progress via just one thread.
> 
> TJ


Ok will do


----------



## Televue101

tjcruiser said:


> Nice roadway.
> 
> I'm on my way to your MickeyD's in just a sec ...
> 
> TJ


Thanks


----------



## Televue101

Finished some more allys and streets tonight


----------



## Televue101

Starting to shape up now.


----------



## Televue101




----------



## Televue101

Those alleys look pretty good compared to just grass now.


----------



## Televue101




----------



## Televue101

Last update for now. Thanks for looking


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'd put a little dirt on the streets now, it's too clean.


----------



## Televue101

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'd put a little dirt on the streets now, it's too clean.


I don't know if I should paint lines on them or not, What do you think I should do?

Yes it is too clean but that's a city ordinance


----------



## tjcruiser

I think some lines would look nice. Not too much paint ... sort of a light stipple, as if the lines were worn by traffic a bit. Do some test lines on a scrap piece to practice your technique.

Stop sign lines and the like, too, perhaps?

TJ


----------



## Televue101

tjcruiser said:


> I think some lines would look nice. Not too much paint ... sort of a light stipple, as if the lines were worn by traffic a bit. Do some test lines on a scrap piece to practice your technique.
> 
> Stop sign lines and the like, too, perhaps?
> 
> TJ


Yes stop signs are a must, I like your idea of lines. Im going to put up a traffic light or two even.


----------



## Hondarado

Very nice Layout....I love the Mc Donalds.....and donut shop...:thumbsup:


----------



## Televue101

Hondarado said:


> Very nice Layout....I love the Mc Donalds.....and donut shop...:thumbsup:


Thanks I just added some more roads and an alley next to McDonalds. Will be adding some pictures later tonight.


----------



## tjcruiser

Just a thought ...

Maybe add a "fillet" of roadway at the intersections ... something to round/soften the corners a bit? I realize that this is an idealic community / scene, but true road intersections are rarely true 90-degree angles. Would require cutting the grass in a quarter-circle at those corners, fitting more non-skid tape, etc.

Just tossing out an idea ...

TJ


----------



## Televue101

tjcruiser said:


> Just a thought ...
> 
> Maybe add a "fillet" of roadway at the intersections ... something to round/soften the corners a bit? I realize that this is an idealic community / scene, but true road intersections are rarely true 90-degree angles. Would require cutting the grass in a quarter-circle at those corners, fitting more non-skid tape, etc.
> 
> Just tossing out an idea ...
> 
> TJ


I need another roll of road material, but that is in the works.


----------



## Televue101

Added alley next to McDonalds today


----------



## Televue101

I need Ideas of what I can place in the grass triangle?


----------



## tjcruiser

Maybe a little city park ... some benches, some kids throwing a football, maybe someone flying a little kite. Some bushes. A flag pole with an American flag. Stuff like that.


----------



## Televue101

Replaced my lighting in Train Room today, now I have much better lighting.This is old faithful My Lionel 4-6-4 steamer.


----------



## Televue101

My MTH 2-8-0 Steamer


----------



## Televue101




----------



## Televue101

Main Street


----------



## Televue101

Other side of Main Street


----------



## Televue101

This is the actual color of my Mountain


----------



## Televue101

Old Buick


----------



## Televue101

Another shot of the mountain, this is another big open space I need to fill up


----------



## Televue101




----------



## Big Ed

Tele, Just a suggestion,look at your mountain in the last picture, see the little holes in it?

When you put the cloth on did you try to smooth out the plaster cloth a little while it was wet? You can't get all the little holes filled with just the cloth. They need a little help with more plaster. Just a thin coat.

Unless you like, them next time you use the plaster cloth take some other plaster and put a thin coat over it as your applying the cloth. Some/most plaster cloth doesn't have enough plaster on it. A thin coat will cover them. I use the quick dry premixed stuff, though you can mix your own for a little less money.

Just a suggestion, not rivet counting.


----------



## Televue101

*Holes in Mountain*



big ed said:


> Tele, Just a suggestion,look at your mountain in the last picture, see the little holes in it?
> 
> When you put the cloth on did you try to smooth out the plaster cloth a little while it was wet? You can't get all the little holes filled with just the cloth. They need a little help with more plaster. Just a thin coat.
> 
> Unless you like, them next time you use the plaster cloth take some other plaster and put a thin coat over it as your applying the cloth. Some/most plaster cloth doesn't have enough plaster on it. A thin coat will cover them. I use the quick dry premixed stuff, though you can mix your own for a little less money.
> 
> Just a suggestion, not rivet counting.


I know about the holes in the cloth, it's not a prototypical layout, it's just for fun so me and my son can run trains. By the way it is a permanent layout in it's own dedicated room.


----------



## Televue101

*Hobo Camp*

Made this Hobo camp from an extra Caboose I had laying around.


----------



## alman

Televue101 said:


> Made this Hobo camp from an extra Caboose I had laying around.


 Very nice ..... but too clean I M O .


----------



## Televue101

alman said:


> Very nice ..... but too clean I M O .


I know, I need to learn how to weather things


----------



## Televue101

Ok I did some weathering on the Hobo shack/caboose how does it look now?


----------



## Big Ed

Now it looks too dirty.


----------



## Hellgate

Looks great to me! A fine residence for a hobo


----------



## Televue101

big ed said:


> Now it looks too dirty.


I'll give ya too dirty  Just kidding, the Hobos like it and now they won't leave


----------



## Televue101

Thanks!!!


----------



## alman

Televue101 said:


> Ok I did some weathering on the Hobo shack/caboose how does it look now?


 To me, that looks much more realistic.

Good job!

:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

Nice improvement! Uhh ... err ... "UNimprovement". You know what I mean!

Using a spare caboose shell as a little hobo camp is a nice idea. I might just steal that one!

TJ


----------



## Televue101

*Hobo Camp*



tjcruiser said:


> Nice improvement! Uhh ... err ... "UNimprovement". You know what I mean!
> 
> Using a spare caboose shell as a little hobo camp is a nice idea. I might just steal that one!
> 
> TJ


Thanks


----------



## Televue101

*Retaining Wall*

Made my first retaining wall today, it's 8 feet long and cost me 20.00 dollars to make.


----------



## tjcruiser

Looks GREAT! Carved out of pink-stuff foam?

Hey ... posting tip ... put a line break or two between your post text and the image (photo) link stuff that follows. Doing so will avoid chopping your sentences in half ... half on top of the photo, half below. Hard to read that way.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice block wall. Did you use plaster as well, or just foam and paint?

TJ, I think I posted the creation that Harry made for the modular club all carved out of foam. It's amazing what you can do with a little foam and plaster!


----------



## tjcruiser

Yeah, you're absolutely right. The paintwork / weathering on the above is especially nice.


----------



## Ranger

That looks great


----------



## Big Ed

A retaining wall is supposed to retain something.
Now you have to paint a mountain/hillside on the wall behind it.

Looks great, :thumbsup:

Share your secret.


----------



## Televue101

Thanks guys, it's made from a 2x3 and Real tile and grout no foam involved.


----------



## Big Ed

Good ideal, great results.:thumbsup:


----------



## Televue101

*Retaining wall*



big ed said:


> Good ideal, great results.:thumbsup:


Thanks it was easy to make.


----------



## Televue101

Finished the wall for now, still need to add some bushes and a few trees


----------



## Big Ed

Nice detailing.

Too bad you couldn't paint some mountains and clouds behind it, on the blue board.
Anyway, it looks great.:thumbsup:

Did you have to weather the tiles any? Or did they come looking like that?


----------



## Televue101

big ed said:


> Nice detailing.
> 
> Too bad you couldn't paint some mountains and clouds behind it, on the blue board.
> Anyway, it looks great.:thumbsup:
> 
> Did you have to weather the tiles any? Or did they come looking like that?


I did weather the tiles with a rag and some black paint, Clouds and some hills are in the future. Those tiles are really easy to work with by the way.


----------



## tjcruiser

Televue101 said:


> Thanks guys, it's made from a 2x3 and Real tile and grout no foam involved.


Ohhh! And then weathered with paint? Or is that the actual tile finish?


----------



## Big Ed

I have done some tiling before, piece of cake unless you have designs that need matching up then it might get a little tricky. 

I never thought of using tiles for the RR, good ideal.
The road ideal was good too.:thumbsup:

When you did your roads did you cut through the green mat or just stick it on the top?
Sorry if it has been answered all ready.


----------



## Televue101

*Tile wall*



tjcruiser said:


> Ohhh! And then weathered with paint? Or is that the actual tile finish?


The tile looked pretty good without me weathering it, but I did weather it it with black paint just to age it a little .


----------



## Televue101

*Roads*



big ed said:


> I have done some tiling before, piece of cake unless you have designs that need matching up then it might get a little tricky.
> 
> I never thought of using tiles for the RR, good ideal.
> The road ideal was good too.:thumbsup:
> 
> When you did your roads did you cut through the green mat or just stick it on the top?
> Sorry if it has been answered all ready.


I cut out the green grass before or it would have never stuck. I also had to staple it down too because it was starting to lift in some spots.


----------



## Big Ed

I didn't think it would work on top.

Instead of staples you should have tried some glue?

I tell you that Gorilla glue works great. I just recently started using it and I have glued a number of different things with it, on a variety of different materials and it has not failed me yet.
My latest was a Christmas decoration that broke and you can't even tell it broke, strong too.:thumbsup:

Just wet with water both surfaces a little and squeeze it on.
Watch out though it will expand!

Maybe it did not stick because you didn't clean it good enough?
That is self sticking you think it would stick good?


----------



## Televue101

big ed said:


> I didn't think it would work on top.
> 
> Instead of staples you should have tried some glue?
> 
> I tell you that Gorilla glue works great. I just recently started using it and I have glued a number of different things with it, on a variety of different materials and it has not failed me yet.
> My latest was a Christmas decoration that broke and you can't even tell it broke, strong too.:thumbsup:
> 
> Just wet with water both surfaces a little and squeeze it on.
> Watch out though it will expand!
> 
> Maybe it did not stick because you didn't clean it good enough?
> That is self sticking you think it would stick good?


I cleaned it pretty good and pressed it down hard with my hand.
Gorilla is strong stuff but can get messy too.


----------



## Televue101

Added a diner to my layout


----------



## Televue101

Also added a Wind Turbine.


----------



## tjcruiser

I LOVE the diner scene / pic!

Ohh ...

ADD A CARRIAGE RETURN (LINE BREAK) between your text and the image-tag-stuff for the photo. Please.

See my comment in Post 94, above.

TJ


----------



## Televue101

I made this small yard from some O31 track I had laying around. Just for Engine and car storage.


----------



## tjcruiser

Looks nice. Any end-of-line bumpers in the works?

Who makes the wind turbine model?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## wsorfan4003

Nice layout!!!


----------



## Televue101

tjcruiser said:


> Looks nice. Any end-of-line bumpers in the works?
> 
> Who makes the wind turbine model?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TJ


I may make some bumpers or just put up some sort of fence.
KLine is the model Maker for the turbine


----------



## Televue101

wsorfan5593 said:


> Nice layout!!!


Thanks


----------



## Big Ed

Televue101 said:


> Added a diner to my layout



This is why using photobucket to post pictures sucks.:thumbsdown:

What happened to the Diner picture?


----------



## Televue101

big ed said:


> This is why using photobucket to post pictures sucks.:thumbsdown:
> 
> What happened to the Diner picture?


I don't know, I'll see if I can add it again.


----------



## Televue101

Here is the Diner Pic Ed


----------



## tjcruiser

Why do I smell pastrami 'round here, all of a sudden?!?


----------



## Sawdust

Very nice Diner & night scene. Like the cars too!


----------



## Televue101

Sawdust said:


> Very nice Diner & night scene. Like the cars too!


Thanks


----------



## Televue101

tjcruiser said:


> Why do I smell pastrami 'round here, all of a sudden?!?


I love pastrami


----------



## Televue101

Did some more work on the layout tonight.


----------



## Televue101




----------



## Televue101




----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks great. :thumbsup: 

You need to get the track maintenance crew out, I see a spot of rust on the track on the last picture.


----------



## tjcruiser

OK ... technically, John's right about that teeny-tiny rust spot. But otherwise, this layout is pristine. Really nice. A nostalgic / toylike feel. Well done!


----------



## Televue101

*Rust*



tjcruiser said:


> OK ... technically, John's right about that teeny-tiny rust spot. But otherwise, this layout is pristine. Really nice. A nostalgic / toylike feel. Well done!


Thanks! The rust happened over night, but thats ok because those tracks are dead anyways No power going through them.


----------



## sjm9911

Great job on the layout.


----------



## Televue101

sjm9911 said:


> Great job on the layout.




Thanks


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Televue101 said:


> Thanks! The rust happened over night, but thats ok because those tracks are dead anyways No power going through them.


We can't let you off totally "scot-free", we have to find something to complain about.


----------



## old464

tjcruiser said:


> Nice roadway.
> 
> I'm on my way to your MickeyD's in just a sec ...
> 
> TJ


Im coming over for those 5c burgers! and a big Malt shake!!!!! maybe one of the cuties on the skates will hook me up!


----------



## Televue101

old464 said:


> Im coming over for those 5c burgers! and a big Malt shake!!!!! maybe one of the cuties on the skates will hook me up!




 Come hungry and bring a friend.


----------



## Televue101

I did some more work on the Layout today. Added ground cover to the mountain.


----------



## Televue101

I also added a walking path for the HoBo's for when the railroad police come knocking


----------



## Televue101

Another view of the walking path.


----------



## tjcruiser

Path looks nice. Grass on the caboose roof just temporary?

Have you thought about adding the "dirt" ground cover to the plastic hobo-camp piece? It might blend things in nicely, and soften the edges to the grass, a bit.

Just a thought ...

TJ


----------



## Televue101

tjcruiser said:


> Path looks nice. Grass on the caboose roof just temporary?
> 
> Have you thought about adding the "dirt" ground cover to the plastic hobo-camp piece? It might blend things in nicely, and soften the edges to the grass, a bit.
> 
> Just a thought ...
> 
> TJ


It's suppose to be moss, going to add darker green to tone it down a bit.


----------



## Televue101

Did some more work this past week.


----------



## tjcruiser

Nice ... I like the warehouse building, or whatever that is. Do tell?!?

TJ


----------



## Televue101

That building is the MTH Grain Building


----------



## tjcruiser

Thanks ... looks quite nice in that setting!


----------



## Televue101

I moved the Gas Station over by the Train Station and built a parking lot for it, I think it looks much better now


----------



## Big Ed

Looking nice. :thumbsup:

The telephone poles? 
Did you talk about them yet?
Did you make those?

The tall weeds, are they store bought or did you use some bristles of something to make them?

The hobo's area looks too good, I don't think they will ever leave now. :thumbsup:

Look for a couple of RR cops figures to add somewhere sneaking up on them,
an old paddy wagon might be nice too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Televue101

big ed said:


> Looking nice. :thumbsup:
> 
> The telephone poles?
> Did you talk about them yet?
> Did you make those?
> 
> The tall weeds, are they store bought or did you use some bristles of something to make them?
> 
> The hobo's area looks too good, I don't think they will ever leave now. :thumbsup:
> 
> Look for a couple of RR cops figures to add somewhere sneaking up on them,
> an old paddy wagon might be nice too.:thumbsup:




I bought those telephone poles from a guy that makes them and many other things rairoad related. The weeds are from woodland Scenics.

I would like too buy more figures but other things need to be taken care of first on the layout.


----------



## Big Ed

Televue101 said:


> I bought those telephone poles from a guy that makes them and many other things railroad related.


Well, does he have a site? 
Give him some business, do you know him? 
Tell him to join, we do have a for sale section. 
They are good looking poles.:thumbsup:
I like to see what else he makes.


----------



## Televue101

big ed said:


> Well, does he have a site?
> Give him some business, do you know him?
> Tell him to join, we do have a for sale section.
> They are good looking poles.:thumbsup:
> I like to see what else he makes.




Here is his website www.etsy.com/shop/MrTrain


----------



## Televue101

Extended the Train Station Platform with plaster of paris today. Turned out nice, but that stuff sets up quick!


----------



## Televue101

Just did the other side of the Train Station Platform yesterday.


----------



## Televue101

And finished the gas station and funnel cake stand.


----------



## eagle9

questions about this layout. 

1.how was the inside/outdoor carpet attached to the wood table? is it glued or stabled down and if its glued, do you glue the entire back of the carpet?

2. when the roads were added, was the antiskid tape that was used, taped down over EXISTING carpet, or did the thread starter cut out the road outline in the carpet, then taped the roads down?


----------



## Televue101

eagle9 said:


> questions about this layout.
> 
> 1.how was the inside/outdoor carpet attached to the wood table? is it glued or stabled down and if its glued, do you glue the entire back of the carpet?
> 
> 2. when the roads were added, was the antiskid tape that was used, taped down over EXISTING carpet, or did the thread starter cut out the road outline in the carpet, then taped the roads down?


I stapled down the carpet and when I added the roads I cut the carpet out for the width of the roads.


----------



## eagle9

Televue101 said:


> I stapled down the carpet and when I added the roads I cut the carpet out for the width of the roads.


thank for the response. when you stapled it, did you staple just the sides to hold it in place, or did you put staples basically all over the place? i love the idea you have for the roads also. when you cut the carpet, was it easy? ( no tearing of the carpet, just smooth cuts?)


----------



## Televue101

eagle9 said:


> thank for the response. when you stapled it, did you staple just the sides to hold it in place, or did you put staples basically all over the place? i love the idea you have for the roads also. when you cut the carpet, was it easy? ( no tearing of the carpet, just smooth cuts?)


I didn't go crazy with the staples, and when I did cut the carpet I made sure to use a new razor blade


----------



## California RailFan508

Wow. Impressive stuff on your layout both train-wise and layout/buildings/accessory-wise, Televue101.


----------



## Televue101

California RailFan508 said:


> Wow. Impressive stuff on your layout both train-wise and layout/buildings/accessory-wise, Televue101.


Thanks


----------



## Big Ed

Televue101 said:


> Thanks


You all done? :dunno:

I (we?) miss your update pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## Televue101

*Not finished yet*



big ed said:


> You all done? :dunno:
> 
> I (we?) miss your update pictures. :thumbsup:


No im not done, I just stay away from the layout during the summer months


----------



## Big Ed

Televue101 said:


> No im not done, I just stay away from the layout during the summer months


OK we waited long enough and it is winter time. 

I just recommended your roads to another member, I figured maybe this would get you here if you have e mail notification set up. :smokin:


----------



## SR KARALIS

Fantastic!!
I like the artificial turf rolls,very simple and economic and the visual effect is guaranteed.
Compliments!!!


----------



## WxToad

I like the illuminated buildings.


----------

